# Drop Side Cribs



## Dichotomy (Mar 23, 2009)

My aunt has offered me her crib to use for the baby. The crib my aunt is giving me is the Ragazzi 1101-89 model, and has the drop down side feature. I've searched and this crib is NOT one of the ones on the recall list. The crib was made by Ragazzi about 10 years ago, before they were bought and made by Stork Craft.

Given this...the crib my aunt is giving me should be totally safe to use, right? Shes used it through 3 kids and has never had any issues with the crib. The Ragazzi brand is not on the recall list, with ANY of their models, let alone this one.

Id really rather not have to find 400+ dollars or so to buy a crib if its unnecessary.

What would you mamas do?


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

It should be fine if it's not on the recall list. I'd check the clasps to make sure they're not broken and functioning correctly. You can also put a c-clamp under the side that drops down to make sure there is NO way it would come down unexpectedly.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stayseeliz* 
It should be fine if it's not on the recall list. I'd check the clasps to make sure they're not broken and functioning correctly. You can also put a c-clamp under the side that drops down to make sure there is NO way it would come down unexpectedly.

I agree - I also think you could probably contact them and ask if they have a kit. My 2 cribs weren't on the recall list but they had kits I could get for free. This might sound horrible, but even if they didn't, I will still use my old cribs.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I had one for both my kids and never had an issue (that same model)

I agree, contacting them to see if they have a kit for it is at least worth your time, or otherwise use the C clamp

these recalls make me so glad that my MIL is buying us a new crib (I got rid of my old one when my ex husband told me I would never have another child with him...) because she is buying us one that's not a drop side crib. Its SO expensive though! I dont know what we would do if we had to buy a crib ourselves!

So yeah, totally, go for it!


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

There are non-drop convertible cribs on babies r us for $130. That's not expensive.


----------



## jenifera2 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are 100% sure that all the hardware is there and that you've assembled it correctly, it should be safe. Then again, new cribs are added to the recall list all the time. We're OK using a 12-year-old drop-side crib, though, after putting it together and understanding how it all works.

The main problem with them, as I understand, is not that the sides might spontaneously drop. It's that they get assembled incorrectly and the side(s) that drops, if not attached fully, can separate slightly from the head and foot boards, leaving a gap that baby can slip through, which is a strangulation (and other injury) risk.

If after you put it together you feel in any way that the drop side is not firmly attached to the crib, don't use it. You can also continue to check the crib sides on a regular basis to reassure yourself that they've remained firmly attached.


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it will be fine. Though FYI, you can buy brand new cribs at Wal-mart for $115. That's still a chunk of money but might be worth it for peace of mind if you have any doubts about the drop-side crib.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

We're using a 35+ year old drop-side crib for this baby (#5). I slept in it when I was a baby. It's old, but it's sturdy.

If you want to look at other options, check out the kid/baby section in your local Craigslist. People there are selling crazy-expensive cribs and nursery sets for a fraction of what it cost them. There are too many second-hand cribs on the market, and it shows on Craigslist. You can get a real bargain.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Our drop-side crib (which no baby has ever slept in WITH the side on - only as a side-car!) wasn't on the recall lists... for a while. They finally recalled the brand (Simmons), but not ours, despite it being identical to what was on the list. Then Pottery Barn had the recall for ours, which was sold under their name (but clearly says it's from Simmons). Anyway, all that to say, just because it's not on a list yet doesn't mean it won't be.

So, calling for a kit is not a bad idea. Also just inspecting it thoroughly and testing it thoroughly is a good idea.

We used ours for years with the drop side removed with no issues. We set it up WITH the drop side to stage a room for showing our house, and I *think* the issue is that there's a missing screw holding the non-moving bar between the end boards. At any rate, my 2yo got in, jumped around, and could easily get the whole moving side off. Eek! I can definitely see where that's a problem and a danger. But if it's on and moving as it's supposed to, it really doesn't seem like a problem. Just when it's got room to move and get dislodged, then you have an issue.

(FWIW, DS never slept in it while the room was staged, and we just dismantled it once again, for the foreseeable future... Which is kinda funny given that baby is due in 12 weeks!)


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Moved from I'm Pregnant.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I think I'd call and see if they have a kit to make the drop side stationary if you're concerned. If you'd rather get a new crib though, and don't have a lot of money, Ikea cribs all have stationary sides and start at 79.99.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

If it has metal rails to guide the drop side I wouldn't hesitate since there is virtually no way the side could come off and strangle your baby or the hardware could break without you knowing. If it has plastic tab style drop side, not in a million years would I use it! I agree that calling for a kit would be the best option though!


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

We have an older drop-side crib and are having a baby in February. My husband is simply installing brackets (I'm not sure which kind) to fix it safely in place. I don't think all the old cribs need to go to landfill if you have someone who understands the safety issues and can do a solid fix.


----------



## nmcksmith (May 2, 2010)

Yes, they are adding new cribs to the recall list on a regular basis. One problem is that, as these cribs age, the hardware becomes less reliable and can break leaving the possibility that the side can detach and trap a child. If Ragazzi can't provide a kit to immobilize the drop side, I wouldn't use the crib.


----------

